# Newbe



## SKlem (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everybody! Just bought a E 20 totaly stripped down inside and out. trying to redesign the cabin. It came with the Mast and Boom but no hardware. not really sure how to procede. can anyone help? I'm used to power boats and have never sailed. trying to figure things out as I go...


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet SKlem!

How to procede? Well that is a pretty broad question.

I would suggest starting a thread in the "Gear and Maintenance" section saying something like, "Where to start on my stripped down Ensenada 20?". I would also include what you intend to use the boat for. Daysails? Overnighter? 
Do you need sails?
Does it need any fiberglassing or structural work done to it? 
Do you have the JUST the mast and boom or do you have all the rigging also?

Giving as much information about the boat will help everyone guide you in the right direction.


----------



## SKlem (Mar 29, 2011)

*My Hole in the Water*

Ok so now for more information!! My ( New to Me ) E 20 is an empty hull, everything has been stripted out of her. bunks, cieling, all wood, wiring, cabinets, mast support, ect... there is nothing left to make templates out of. Which may be a good thing. I can redesign the interier to suit my needs. paint inside and out, top to bottom. glass work. topside is weathered. cracks need to be filled. bow rail's bent. no pullies, turn buckels, needs new ropes. I do have the sails, main and jib, they appear to be in good working order. I wish to use her for weekend live abourd outings, fishing, and sailing on my 2 week vacations, shed needs to be rigged for single handeling cuz it'll be just me doing the sailing. I'm 5'5" so I'm not to worried about the head room. I've done paint and body work in the past so I plan on doing everything myself. also I'm trying to refit her on a very tight budget.
hope this helps!!


----------



## cd66312 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tried to PM you but haven't got enough posts . How is the refit doing? I'm about to start an interior refit myself and was in search of ideas. Cabin layout in mine makes a lot of sense for what your thinking of doing, let me know if you want some pics before I tear it out.


----------



## Blakleys (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like you have a lot of work to do, but it'll be fun!! My husband and I are hoping to find a boat in good sailing condition that we can fix up also. Post some pics of your progress when you get a chance!
Tanya


----------

